

Anyone here with an iOS device looking for a really good dungeon crawler? - keithburgun
http://www.100rogues.com/

======
keithburgun
Full disclosure, I'm the lead designer of the game. It's on sale for 1.99
right now, btw, and there is a new playable class that just got freshly
released. A female skeleton thief.

~~~
dwc
Looks nice! Any chance of an Android version?

